# Doing the right thing - for the kid



## gdtm0111 (Oct 15, 2012)

This woman finds my friend a couple of weeks ago, and tells him he could possibly be the father of her 15 year old son. My first thought was why would this woman come along now after this many years.

My next thought was/is - what about the kid. Doesn't he deserve to know who his real father is? Wouldn't you want to know if he's your son?

Another friend of ours says no, don't do anything unless you are ordered by the courts.

Is doing the right thing ignoring the situation? Or as a man, shouldn't you take action?

my buddy did the DNA test, and should get the results soon.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> My first thought was why would this woman come along now after this many years.


 My 1st thought is this... I had a "Maury" moment ..... maybe she didn't know who the dad was back then...

Just a shame all around.... This is why I look upon casual sex with disdain.... look what happens to the unfortunate offspring......Fathers ripped from their lives....often they want nothing to do with the kid, then some don't even find out till 15 yrs later he has one ~ IF it is even his. 

Maybe your friend was the umteenth to take a paternity test, all others ruled out ....Was it a One Night Stand? maybe it took yrs to track him down, she gave up, ran into a tip....what is the story there? 

Regardless, it ain't the kids fault... a real man would want to do the right thing, take responsablity for his willing







contribution.... sounds like your buddy is doing just that.


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

SA, fathers can still leave and be deadbeats if they are married to the mother. It happens all the time; casual sex has nothing to do with it.

Love your sperm cartoon!:rofl:


----------



## Desperate_Housewife (Oct 15, 2012)

Better late than never, I guess.

Your friend is doing the right thing.

Did she say why she waited so long to tell your friend?


----------



## Desperate_Housewife (Oct 15, 2012)

MrsKy said:


> SA, fathers can still leave and be deadbeats if they are married to the mother. It happens all the time; casual sex has nothing to do with it.


I agree. Marriage has nothing to do with it. It's about whether the guy is "a real man" or not.


----------



## gdtm0111 (Oct 15, 2012)

yeah, i don't know the full story and all the details.


----------

